# My customized Kindle 3



## Uber_Trekkie (Nov 18, 2010)

My first image post here. I hope it works.







I made the skin at Gelaskins


----------



## Uber_Trekkie (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't see the photo or the "Verify" link.  I posted the Flckr URL between the image tags.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is what you posted, and it is not the right URL:

*h*ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5187177903/in/photostream/

Use the *Share This* option that is above the pic, and choose *Grab the HTML/BBcode*, click the *BBcode option*, then just copy and paste what is there into the post. Flickr already adds the image tags into the code.... This is what yours looks like:

*[*url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5187177903/]*[*img]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5187177903_8dd6f01023.jpg[/img][/url]
*[*url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5187177903/]Custom Kindle 3 Skin[/url] by *[*url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Uber_Trekkie[/url], on Flickr

resulting in this:


Custom Kindle 3 Skin by Uber_Trekkie, on Flickr


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I must say, I really like this skin.....


Customized kindle 3 Kindle PADD by Uber_Trekkie, on Flickr


----------



## Uber_Trekkie (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## cuteseal (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, that's just awesome!

It really gels with my inner geek but I don't think I'd dare carry that in public!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hoooooly Carp!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My DS & DF would LOOOVE that skin for their Kindles. My DS would literally go bazonkers for that! The screensavers he already has.. but the skin? you say it's a custom one, so you uploaded it and they made it?


----------



## Uber_Trekkie (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, if you use the "create" tool at Gelaskins, you can upload pretty much any photo and they print it as a skin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

Just the thing for my wife to read Jane Austen on the train.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I must say, I really like this skin.....
> 
> 
> Customized kindle 3 Kindle PADD by Uber_Trekkie, on Flickr


So I admit I'm showing my utter Newb'ness here, but when you put a skin over the display panel like that, .... Ummmm how do you read what's on the screen ?

What kind of voodoo magick you workin there ?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> So I admit I'm showing my utter Newb'ness here, but when you put a skin over the display panel like that, .... Ummmm how do you read what's on the screen ?
> 
> What kind of voodoo magick you workin there ?


 That's probably a custom screensaver from a voodoo magick hack.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

That is awesome. I wouldn't want to carry it though... not because I would be embarrassed, but because I think too many people would ask what it is


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

Bet you would definitely receive the "full treatment" at the airport when you walk up with that!!! Hehehe

It is very wonderful looking though. I like it!!


----------

